

Internet Explorer 8 released, progress unmistakable - weegee
http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2009/03/mix09-internet-explorer-8-released-progress-unmistakable.ars

======
smwhreyebelong
IE8 no doubt has a lot of features packed in, both for the developer and the
user.

Some of the front-end features are really impressive:

[http://ajaxian.com/archives/ie-8-better-ajax-css-dom-and-
new...](http://ajaxian.com/archives/ie-8-better-ajax-css-dom-and-new-features)

In particular, the ability to make XDR calls without using flash or other
hacks is impressive. they also increased the number of parallel connections to
6 up from 2. The web is going to get busier for sure

